# Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Information



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

The League has now recieved twelve participants and is now underway. The Draft will start once all teams have check in. Use this thread for check in posts. The draft information will also be included. Here are the league settings, ID #, *and password. *(edit, made a roster change as there weren't twelve positions; now includes two centers). <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="yspblackbg" height="1">
</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="thStyle1" height="17"> <th width="250"> Setting</th> <th>Value</th> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">League ID#:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410">*39075*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">League Name:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410">*bbb.Celtics.Forum*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Password:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410">*banner17*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Draft Type:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Offline Draft* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Max Teams:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Scoring Type:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Head-to-Head* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Max Moves:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *No maximum* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Max Trades:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *No maximum* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Trade Reject Time:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *3* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Trade End Date:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410">* March 9, 2006 * </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Waiver Time:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *3 days* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Can't Cut List Provider:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Yahoo! Sports* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Trade Review:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Commissioner* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Post Draft Players:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Follow Waiver Rules* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Weekly Deadline:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Daily - Tomorrow* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Start Scoring on:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *Week 1* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Roster Positions:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util, BN, BN, BN, IL* </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="120">Stat Categories:</td> <td class="typeStandard" align="left" valign="top" width="410"> *FG%, FT%, 3PTM, PTS, OREB, REB, AST, ST, BLK, TO*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Here are the players eligible for drafting in alphabetical order.

<table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr> <td> 
</td> <td align="center">*List of Players*</td> <td> 
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td> 
</td> <td>  <select name="C1" size="25"><option value="3181">T. Abdul-Wahad (Dal - GF) </option><option value="3098">S. Abdur-Rahim (Sac - F) </option><option value="3986">A. Acker (Det - G) </option><option value="3985">C. Akyol (Atl - G) </option><option value="3507">M. Allen (Chi - PF) </option><option value="3080">R. Allen (Sea - SG) </option><option value="3842">T. Allen (Bos - G) </option><option value="3282">R. Alston (Tor - PG) </option><option value="3598">C. Andersen (NOK - FC) </option><option value="3995">A. Anderson (Cha - GF) </option><option value="3183">D. Anderson (Hou - SG) </option><option value="3081">S. Anderson (Mia - GF) </option><option value="3970">M. Andriuskevicius (Cle - C) </option><option value="3706">C. Anthony (Den - SF) </option><option value="3825">R. Araujo (Tor - C) </option><option value="3540">G. Arenas (Was - PG) </option><option value="3860">T. Ariza (NY - SF) </option><option value="3001">D. Armstrong (Dal - PG) </option><option value="3585">C. Arroyo (Det - PG) </option><option value="3339">R. Artest (Ind - SF) </option><option value="3391">C. Atkins (Was - PG) </option><option value="395">S. Augmon (Orl - GF) </option><option value="1279">V. Baker (Hou - FC) </option><option value="3716">M. Banks (Bos - PG) </option><option value="3731">L. Barbosa (Pho - PG) </option><option value="3643">M. Barnes (Phi - SF) </option><option value="3908">E. Barron (Mia - C) </option><option value="3017">B. Barry (SA - G) </option><option value="809">J. Barry (Hou - SG) </option><option value="3994">E. Basden (Chi - G) </option><option value="3959">B. Bass (NOK - F) </option><option value="3176">T. Battie (Orl - FC) </option><option value="3516">S. Battier (Mem - SF) </option><option value="3641">L. Baxter (Hou - PF) </option><option value="3570">C. Bell (Mil - G) </option><option value="3467">R. Bell (Pho - SG) </option><option value="3328">J. Bender (Ind - F) </option><option value="3245">M. Bibby (Sac - PG) </option><option value="3828">A. Biedrins (GS - FC) </option><option value="3174">C. Billups (Det - PG) </option><option value="3741">S. Blake (Was - PG) </option><option value="3975">A. Blatche (Was - F) </option><option value="3222">M. Blount (Bos - C) </option><option value="3880">T. Bobbitt (LAL - G) </option><option value="3746">K. Bogans (Cha - SG) </option><option value="3927">A. Bogut (Mil - C) </option><option value="3748">M. Bonner (Tor - PF) </option><option value="3358">C. Booth (Was - C) </option><option value="3632">C. Boozer (Uta - PF) </option><option value="3616">C. Borchardt (Bos - C) </option><option value="3707">C. Bosh (Tor - PF) </option><option value="3559">R. Boumtje Boumtje (Orl - C) </option><option value="3167">B. Bowen (SA - SF) </option><option value="3298">R. Bowen (Hou - SF) </option><option value="3311">E. Boykins (Den - PG) </option><option value="3529">M. Bradley (Phi - PF) </option><option value="3324">E. Brand (LAC - PF) </option><option value="3426">P. Brezec (Cha - C) </option><option value="3673">D. Brown (Uta - SG) </option><option value="3511">K. Brown (LAL - FC) </option><option value="814">P. Brown (NOK - FC) </option><option value="3240">R. Brunson (Sea - PG) </option><option value="3118">K. Bryant (LAL - SG) </option><option value="3666">P. Burke (Pho - FC) </option><option value="3853">A. Burks (Mem - PG) </option><option value="3608">C. Butler (Was - SF) </option><option value="3909">J. Butler (NY - FC) </option><option value="3650">R. Butler (NOK - SF) </option><option value="3936">A. Bynum (LAL - C) </option><option value="3999">W. Bynum (Bos - G) </option><option value="3720">Z. Cabarkapa (GS - F) </option><option value="3989">J. Calderon (Tor - PG) </option><option value="3084">M. Camby (Den - C) </option><option value="3443">B. Cardinal (Mem - F) </option><option value="3785">M. Carroll (Cha - SG) </option><option value="3396">A. Carter (Min - PG) </option><option value="3248">V. Carter (NJ - GF) </option><option value="1295">S. Cassell (LAC - PG) </option><option value="3185">K. Cato (Orl - C) </option><option value="3850">L. Chalmers (Min - PG) </option><option value="3512">T. Chandler (Chi - PF) </option><option value="1277">C. Cheaney (GS - GF) </option><option value="3823">J. Childress (Atl - GF) </option><option value="817">D. Christie (Dal - SG) </option><option value="3419">S. Claxton (NOK - PG) </option><option value="3414">J. Collier (Atl - C) </option><option value="3562">J. Collins (Uta - C) </option><option value="3530">J. Collins (NJ - FC) </option><option value="3715">N. Collison (Sea - PF) </option><option value="3727">B. Cook (LAL - PF) </option><option value="3407">J. Crawford (NY - SG) </option><option value="3182">A. Croshere (Ind - PF) </option><option value="3514">E. Curry (Chi - C) </option><option value="3534">S. Dalembert (Phi - C) </option><option value="3117">E. Dampier (Dal - C) </option><option value="3175">A. Daniels (Was - PG) </option><option value="3894">E. Daniels (Sac - F) </option><option value="3764">M. Daniels (Dal - GF) </option><option value="2143">A. Davis (Chi - FC) </option><option value="3326">B. Davis (GS - PG) </option><option value="404">D. Davis (Det - C) </option><option value="3805">J. Davis (Phi - PF) </option><option value="3264">R. Davis (Bos - GF) </option><option value="3728">C. Delfino (Det - SG) </option><option value="3086">T. Delk (Atl - PG) </option><option value="3824">L. Deng (Chi - GF) </option><option value="3724">B. Diaw (Pho - GF) </option><option value="3964">T. Diener (Orl - G) </option><option value="3935">I. Diogu (GS - FC) </option><option value="3518">D. Diop (Dal - FC) </option><option value="84">V. Divac (LAL - C) </option><option value="3615">J. Dixon (Por - G) </option><option value="3255">M. Doleac (Mia - C) </option><option value="3409">K. Dooling (Orl - PG) </option><option value="3855">C. Duhon (Chi - PG) </option><option value="3173">T. Duncan (SA - FC) </option><option value="3601">M. Dunleavy (GS - SF) </option><option value="3788">R. Dupree (Det - SF) </option><option value="3729">N. Ebi (Min - SF) </option><option value="3884">J. Edwards (Atl - C) </option><option value="3966">M. Ellis (GS - G) </option><option value="3364">F. Elson (Den - C) </option><option value="3610">M. Ely (Cha - FC) </option><option value="3852">A. Emmett (Mia - SG) </option><option value="3568">M. Evans (Det - SG) </option><option value="3663">R. Evans (Sea - PF) </option><option value="3958">D. Ewing (LAC - G) </option><option value="3931">R. Felton (Cha - G) </option><option value="3023">M. Finley (SA - GF) </option><option value="3125">D. Fisher (GS - PG) </option><option value="3898">G. Fitch (Mia - G) </option><option value="3711">T. Ford (Mil - PG) </option><option value="3180">D. Fortson (Sea - FC) </option><option value="3344">J. Foster (Ind - C) </option><option value="3178">A. Foyle (GS - C) </option><option value="3676">R. Frahm (Min - SG) </option><option value="3325">S. Francis (Orl - PG) </option><option value="3934">C. Frye (NY - C) </option><option value="3816">H. Fuller (Was - F) </option><option value="3631">D. Gadzuric (Mil - C) </option><option value="3993">D. Gai (Phi - F) </option><option value="3718">R. Gaines (Mil - PG) </option><option value="3949">F. Garcia (Sac - GF) </option><option value="3007">K. Garnett (Min - F) </option><option value="3262">P. Garrity (Orl - F) </option><option value="3513">P. Gasol (Mem - PF) </option><option value="3974">M. Gelabale (Sea - F) </option><option value="3346">D. George (LAL - SF) </option><option value="3471">E. Gill (Ind - PG) </option><option value="3380">M. Ginobili (SA - SG) </option><option value="3363">G. Giricek (Uta - SG) </option><option value="3976">R. Gomes (Bos - F) </option><option value="3602">D. Gooden (Cle - PF) </option><option value="3820">B. Gordon (Chi - G) </option><option value="3983">M. Gortat (Orl - FC) </option><option value="3942">J. Graham (Tor - F) </option><option value="3943">D. Granger (Ind - F) </option><option value="2631">B. Grant (Pho - FC) </option><option value="3944">G. Green (Bos - F) </option><option value="3744">W. Green (Phi - SG) </option><option value="3979">O. Greene (Bos - G) </option><option value="3517">E. Griffin (Min - F) </option><option value="3330">R. Hamilton (Det - SG) </option><option value="1274">A. Hardaway (NY - GF) </option><option value="3258">M. Harpring (Uta - GF) </option><option value="3268">A. Harrington (Atl - SF) </option><option value="3091">O. Harrington (Chi - PF) </option><option value="3822">D. Harris (Dal - G) </option><option value="3846">D. Harrison (Ind - C) </option><option value="3448">J. Hart (Sac - PG) </option><option value="3765">U. Haslem (Mia - PF) </option><option value="3539">T. Hassell (Min - SG) </option><option value="3713">J. Hayes (Was - SF) </option><option value="3532">B. Haywood (Was - C) </option><option value="3950">L. Head (Hou - G) </option><option value="3018">A. Henderson (Cle - PF) </option><option value="3978">A. Hervelle (Den - F) </option><option value="3605">N. Hilario (Den - FC) </option><option value="2626">G. Hill (Orl - SF) </option><option value="3710">K. Hinrich (Chi - G) </option><option value="3946">J. Hodge (Den - G) </option><option value="830">R. Horry (SA - PF) </option><option value="3436">E. House (Pho - SG) </option><option value="1282">A. Houston (NY - SG) </option><option value="3818">D. Howard (Orl - PF) </option><option value="3732">J. Howard (Dal - GF) </option><option value="2628">J. Howard (Hou - F) </option><option value="3235">T. Hudson (Min - PG) </option><option value="3251">L. Hughes (Cle - SG) </option><option value="3831">K. Humphries (Uta - F) </option><option value="3759">B. Hunter (Orl - PF) </option><option value="1281">L. Hunter (Det - PG) </option><option value="3525">S. Hunter (Phi - FC) </option><option value="3826">A. Iguodala (Phi - GF) </option><option value="3121">Z. Ilgauskas (Cle - C) </option><option value="3969">M. Ilic (NJ - C) </option><option value="3962">E. Ilyasova (Mil - F) </option><option value="3094">A. Iverson (Phi - PG) </option><option value="3854">R. Ivey (Atl - PG) </option><option value="3948">J. Jack (Por - G) </option><option value="3191">B. Jackson (Mem - PG) </option><option value="832">J. Jackson (Pho - GF) </option><option value="3827">L. Jackson (Cle - SF) </option><option value="3205">M. Jackson (NJ - FC) </option><option value="3210">S. Jackson (Ind - GF) </option><option value="3279">J. James (NY - C) </option><option value="3704">L. James (Cle - SF) </option><option value="3577">M. James (Hou - PG) </option><option value="3247">A. Jamison (Was - F) </option><option value="3429">M. Jaric (Min - G) </option><option value="3996">S. Jasikevicius (Ind - G) </option><option value="3832">A. Jefferson (Bos - PF) </option><option value="3523">R. Jefferson (NJ - SF) </option><option value="3609">J. Jeffries (Was - SF) </option><option value="3982">A. Johnson (Det - F) </option><option value="3207">A. Johnson (Ind - PG) </option><option value="3405">D. Johnson (Den - GF) </option><option value="1294">E. Johnson (Mil - C) </option><option value="3520">J. Johnson (Atl - GF) </option><option value="3804">L. Johnson (NJ - SF) </option><option value="3723">D. Jones (Mem - SG) </option><option value="3322">D. Jones (Cle - PG) </option><option value="4002">D. Jones (Min - C,FC) </option><option value="2633">E. Jones (Mem - GF) </option><option value="3612">F. Jones (Ind - SG) </option><option value="3752">Ja. Jones (Pho - SF) </option><option value="3350">Ju. Jones (LAL - SF) </option><option value="3926">M. Jones (Orl - G) </option><option value="3709">C. Kaman (LAC - C) </option><option value="3734">J. Kapono (Cha - SF) </option><option value="3638">M. Kasun (Orl - C) </option><option value="3839">V. Khryapa (Por - SF) </option><option value="2625">J. Kidd (NJ - PG) </option><option value="3347">A. Kirilenko (Uta - F) </option><option value="3953">L. Kleiza (Den - F) </option><option value="3186">B. Knight (Cha - PG) </option><option value="3938">Y. Korolev (LAC - F) </option><option value="3754">K. Korver (Phi - SF) </option><option value="3622">N. Krstic (NJ - FC) </option><option value="2148">T. Kukoc (Mil - F) </option><option value="3246">R. LaFrentz (Bos - FC) </option><option value="3733">M. Lampe (NOK - F) </option><option value="3956">D. Lee (NY - F) </option><option value="2669">V. Lenard (Den - SG) </option><option value="3275">R. Lewis (Sea - SF) </option><option value="3821">S. Livingston (LAC - PG) </option><option value="3972">E. Lorbek (Ind - F) </option><option value="3266">T. Lue (Atl - PG) </option><option value="1283">G. Lynch (NOK - SF) </option><option value="3987">A. Macijauskas (NOK - G) </option><option value="3428">M. Madsen (Min - FC) </option><option value="3336">C. Maggette (LAC - GF) </option><option value="3418">J. Magloire (NOK - C) </option><option value="3954">I. Mahinmi (SA - PF) </option><option value="3099">S. Marbury (NY - PG) </option><option value="3332">S. Marion (Pho - F) </option><option value="3287">S. Marks (SA - FC) </option><option value="2627">D. Marshall (Cle - F) </option><option value="3991">R. Marshall (Dal - GF) </option><option value="3400">K. Martin (Den - PF) </option><option value="3843">K. Martin (Sac - SG) </option><option value="1275">J. Mashburn (Phi - SF) </option><option value="3416">D. Mason (Mil - GF) </option><option value="3952">J. Maxiell (Det - F) </option><option value="3939">S. May (Cha - PF) </option><option value="3877">D. Mbenga (Dal - C) </option><option value="3940">R. McCants (Min - G) </option><option value="3004">A. McDyess (Det - PF) </option><option value="3179">T. McGrady (Hou - GF) </option><option value="3131">J. McInnis (NJ - G) </option><option value="2640">A. McKie (LAL - SG) </option><option value="3810">K. McLeod (Uta - PG) </option><option value="3458">S. Medvedenko (LAL - FC) </option><option value="3778">A. Meeking (Cha - G) </option><option value="3406">C. Mihm (LAL - FC) </option><option value="3960">C. Miles (Uta - G) </option><option value="3402">D. Miles (Por - GF) </option><option value="3705">D. Milicic (Det - FC) </option><option value="3331">A. Miller (Den - PG) </option><option value="3305">B. Miller (Sac - C) </option><option value="3404">M. Miller (Mem - GF) </option><option value="3599">Y. Ming (Hou - C) </option><option value="3284">C. Mobley (LAC - SG) </option><option value="3272">N. Mohammed (SA - C) </option><option value="3840">S. Monia (Por - SF) </option><option value="3308">M. Moore (Sea - C) </option><option value="845">A. Mourning (Mia - C) </option><option value="3524">T. Murphy (GS - PF) </option><option value="2630">L. Murray (NJ - SF) </option><option value="3639">R. Murray (Sea - SG) </option><option value="425">D. Mutombo (Hou - C) </option><option value="3613">B. Nachbar (NOK - SF) </option><option value="3437">E. Najera (Den - F) </option><option value="3103">S. Nash (Pho - PG) </option><option value="3837">J. Nelson (Orl - PG) </option><option value="3260">R. Nesterovic (SA - C) </option><option value="3466">I. Newble (Cle - GF) </option><option value="3882">A. Nocioni (Chi - SF) </option><option value="3129">M. Norris (Hou - PG) </option><option value="3252">D. Nowitzki (Dal - PF) </option><option value="3120">J. O'Neal (Ind - PF) </option><option value="847">S. O'Neal (Mia - C) </option><option value="3988">F. Oberto (SA - PF) </option><option value="3327">L. Odom (LAL - SF) </option><option value="3819">E. Okafor (Cha - FC) </option><option value="3547">M. Okur (Uta - C) </option><option value="3237">K. Ollie (Phi - PG) </option><option value="3244">M. Olowokandi (Min - C) </option><option value="3030">G. Ostertag (Uta - C) </option><option value="3726">T. Outlaw (Por - F) </option><option value="3745">Z. Pachulia (Atl - FC) </option><option value="3351">S. Padgett (NJ - PF) </option><option value="3392">M. Palacio (Uta - PG) </option><option value="3660">J. Pargo (Chi - PG) </option><option value="3662">S. Parker (LAL - G) </option><option value="3527">T. Parker (SA - PG) </option><option value="3274">R. Patterson (Por - SF) </option><option value="3930">C. Paul (NOK - G) </option><option value="3722">S. Pavlovic (Cle - GF) </option><option value="3730">K. Perkins (Bos - FC) </option><option value="3420">M. Peterson (Tor - GF) </option><option value="3951">J. Petro (Sea - C) </option><option value="2638">E. Piatkowski (Chi - GF) </option><option value="3253">P. Pierce (Bos - SG) </option><option value="3714">M. Pietrus (GS - GF) </option><option value="3725">Z. Planinic (NJ - PG) </option><option value="3838">P. Podkolzin (Dal - C) </option><option value="3189">S. Pollard (Ind - C) </option><option value="3341">J. Posey (Mia - GF) </option><option value="3106">V. Potapenko (Sea - C) </option><option value="3774">J. Powell (Dal - F) </option><option value="3990">R. Price (Sac - G) </option><option value="3621">T. Prince (Det - SF) </option><option value="3361">L. Profit (LAL - GF) </option><option value="3408">J. Przybilla (Por - C) </option><option value="3522">V. Radmanovic (Sea - PF) </option><option value="3849">P. Ramos (Was - C) </option><option value="3992">S. Randolph (Phi - F) </option><option value="3531">Z. Randolph (Por - PF) </option><option value="3020">T. Ratliff (Por - FC) </option><option value="2677">Z. Rebraca (LAC - C) </option><option value="3442">M. Redd (Mil - SG) </option><option value="3857">J. Reed (Bos - SF) </option><option value="3899">J. Reiner (Chi - C) </option><option value="3515">J. Richardson (GS - SG) </option><option value="3417">Q. Richardson (NY - GF) </option><option value="3717">L. Ridnour (Sea - PG) </option><option value="4001">A. Roberson (Mem - G) </option><option value="3981">L. Roberts (Mem - F) </option><option value="3862">B. Robinson (Cha - GF) </option><option value="287">C. Robinson (NJ - FC) </option><option value="3947">N. Robinson (NY - G) </option><option value="2636">J. Rose (Tor - GF) </option><option value="3134">M. Rose (NY - F) </option><option value="3767">Q. Ross (LAC - SG) </option><option value="3355">M. Ruffin (Was - PF) </option><option value="3618">K. Rush (Cha - SG) </option><option value="3624">J. Salmons (Phi - GF) </option><option value="3644">J. Sampson (Sac - FC) </option><option value="3961">R. Sanchez (Den - F) </option><option value="3544">B. Scalabrine (Bos - PF) </option><option value="4000">L. Schenscher (Den - C) </option><option value="3863">H. Seung-Jin (Por - C) </option><option value="3584">P. Shirley (Pho - F) </option><option value="3955">W. Simien (Mia - F) </option><option value="3551">B. Simmons (Mil - GF) </option><option value="3265">B. Skinner (Sac - FC) </option><option value="3651">T. Slay (Cha - GF) </option><option value="3984">U. Slokar (Tor - F) </option><option value="3194">C. Smith (Por - SG) </option><option value="3851">D. Smith (Atl - GF) </option><option value="3835">J. Smith (NOK - SG) </option><option value="3003">J. Smith (Mil - PF) </option><option value="3834">J. Smith (Atl - GF) </option><option value="3762">T. Smith (Cha - SF) </option><option value="3045">E. Snow (Cle - PG) </option><option value="3833">K. Snyder (NOK - SG) </option><option value="3864">P. Sow (Tor - PF) </option><option value="3005">J. Stackhouse (Dal - GF) </option><option value="3422">D. Stevenson (Orl - SG) </option><option value="3119">P. Stojakovic (Sac - SF) </option><option value="3009">D. Stoudamire (Mem - PG) </option><option value="3957">S. Stoudamire (Atl - G) </option><option value="3607">A. Stoudemire (Pho - FC) </option><option value="3019">B. Sura (Hou - G) </option><option value="3712">M. Sweetney (NY - PF) </option><option value="3829">R. Swift (Sea - C) </option><option value="3401">S. Swift (Hou - FC) </option><option value="3329">W. Szczerbiak (Min - SF) </option><option value="3808">Y. Tabuse (LAC - PG) </option><option value="3968">C. Taft (GS - F) </option><option value="3998">D. Taylor (Was - G) </option><option value="3184">M. Taylor (NY - PF) </option><option value="3830">S. Telfair (Por - PG) </option><option value="3333">J. Terry (Dal - PG) </option><option value="3411">E. Thomas (Was - FC) </option><option value="3345">Ke. Thomas (Sac - PF) </option><option value="3012">Ku. Thomas (Pho - PF) </option><option value="3170">T. Thomas (NY - F) </option><option value="3980">D. Thompson (Pho - GF) </option><option value="3528">J. Tinsley (Ind - PG) </option><option value="3424">J. Tsakalidis (Mem - C) </option><option value="3603">N. Tskitishvili (Min - PF) </option><option value="3963">R. Turiaf (LAL - F) </option><option value="3415">H. Turkoglu (Orl - GF) </option><option value="3845">B. Udrih (SA - PG) </option><option value="3967">R. Ujic (Tor - G) </option><option value="1308">N. Van Exel (SA - PG) </option><option value="3169">K. Van Horn (Dal - SF) </option><option value="3847">A. Varejao (Cle - F) </option><option value="3195">J. Vaughn (NJ - PG) </option><option value="3937">F. Vazquez (Orl - FC) </option><option value="3933">C. Villanueva (Tor - F) </option><option value="3432">J. Voskuhl (Cha - C) </option><option value="3848">J. Vroman (NOK - FC) </option><option value="3844">S. Vujacic (LAL - G) </option><option value="3708">D. Wade (Mia - G) </option><option value="3965">V. Wafer (LAL - G) </option><option value="3112">A. Walker (Mia - F) </option><option value="3149">B. Wallace (Det - FC) </option><option value="3533">G. Wallace (Cha - GF) </option><option value="3006">R. Wallace (Det - FC) </option><option value="3997">M. Walsh (Mia - GF) </option><option value="3735">L. Walton (LAL - SF) </option><option value="2649">C. Ward (Hou - PG) </option><option value="3945">H. Warrick (Mem - F) </option><option value="3549">E. Watson (Den - PG) </option><option value="1272">C. Webber (Phi - PF) </option><option value="3932">M. Webster (Por - F) </option><option value="3254">B. Wells (Sac - SG) </option><option value="3614">J. Welsch (Mil - GF) </option><option value="919">D. Wesley (Hou - SG) </option><option value="3721">D. West (NOK - PF) </option><option value="3841">D. West (Bos - G) </option><option value="3977">R. Whaley (Uta - C) </option><option value="3606">C. Wilcox (LAC - FC) </option><option value="3900">D. Wilkins (Sea - SF) </option><option value="2222">A. Williams (Tor - FC) </option><option value="3215">A. Williams (Tor - G) </option><option value="3929">D. Williams (Uta - G) </option><option value="3016">E. Williams (Tor - GF) </option><option value="3250">J. Williams (Mia - PG) </option><option value="3971">L. Williams (Phi - G) </option><option value="3928">M. Williams (Atl - F) </option><option value="3750">M. Williams (Mil - PG) </option><option value="3015">C. Williamson (Sac - F) </option><option value="3555">L. Woods (Tor - C) </option><option value="3619">Q. Woods (Bos - GF) </option><option value="3941">A. Wright (NJ - GF) </option><option value="3973">B. Wright (Min - G) </option><option value="3836">D. Wright (Mia - GF) </option><option value="3116">L. Wright (Mem - C) </option></select>  </td> <td> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>
I will arrange the draft order randomly once the teams have check-in and I've set a draft date. The draft will be a offline draft and will be conducted in a seperate thread. I will post full draft rules once the teams have checked in.

Check-in:

1. Premier (The Elitists)
2. Gerald Green (Gerald Green)
3. TONYALLEN42 (ok celts)
4. lempbizkit (Celtic Pride)
5. aquaitious (Aquacity Squirrels)
6. #1AntoineWalkerFan (I am Antoine Walker)
7. patrick_wandalowski (Delonte West: St Joe)
8. banner17 (banner17)
9. agoo101284 (Floor Lamps)
10. Lanteri (Lanteri)
11. DontTradePaul! (The Vigglehoffs)
12. km109 (km109)

*the link *to the Yahoo! league (bbb.Celtics.Forum)


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Gerald Green


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Czech


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

TONYALLEN42's registered


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Please include your team name.

I'm "The Elitists"

agoo, please register.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

my teams name is "ok celts"


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I'm in as Celtic Pride


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Few questions/comments:

Why is the user "banner17" the password, why did you make "aquaitious" the password?

I got meself a new yahoo ID, someone took aquaitious, haha.  Aquaitis it is now. 

Go Aquacity Squirrels.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Delonte West: St Joe 

i'm registered.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

im in...i think u all can guess which team i am...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

i checked the other thread and i was the 12th person to say i would play. how did i become the substitute?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im in...i think u all can guess which team i am...


Say, what will you give me for Toine?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

My mistake, patrick.

I don't know what I was thinking. You're all set.


----------



## psquared34458 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

celtics06champs


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> Say, what will you give me for Toine?




omg aqua if u pick toine i think id die


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> omg aqua if u pick toine i think id die


Or trade 2 good players for him...? 


EDIT: Anyone else have any favorites that I should know about?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> Few questions/comments:
> 
> Why is the user "banner17" the password, why did you make "aquaitious" the password?
> 
> ...


banner17 checking in! :laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

psquared34458, if I'm not mistake, you never signed up, but I'll leave you on as a reserve *for now* if one of the signees doesn't register.



aquaitious said:


> Or trade 2 good players for him...?
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else have any favorites that I should know about?


I do.

Boumtje-Boumtje.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> Or trade 2 good players for him...?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else have any favorites that I should know about?




well if u wanna pick him higher than he should be picked to try to bait me it may or may not work....but thats up to u if u wanna take a guy that may play off the bench with a high pick



in other words...please dont take him :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

*agoo and banner17, please register
*
*the link to the league (Yahoo!)
*


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> omg aqua if u pick toine i think id die


He has no value at all


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Gerald Green said:


> He has no value at all




to me he does...fantasy games are always more fun if your fav players are on ur team...ie my fantasy football team with tom brady corey dillon and chad johnson


but true he prob wont have very good stats this season for fantasy


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> *agoo and banner17, please register
> *
> *the link to the league (Yahoo!)
> *



I registered yesterday, today's just not your day...or at least this thread isn't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Gerald Green said:


> He has no value at all


I can probably get like KG, James and TD from him for Antoine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> I can probably get like KG, James and TD from him for Antoine.



hahaha i swear ill draft him with the number 1 overall pick just to keep u from getting him aqua :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha i swear ill draft him with the number 1 overall pick just to keep u from getting him aqua :banana:


I would have gotten him in the 3rd/4th round, but since you're playing, I'm picking him up with the 1st pick, because I know you'll give up something good for him.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> *agoo and banner17, please register
> *
> *the link to the league (Yahoo!)
> *



done


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> I would have gotten him in the 3rd/4th round, but since you're playing, I'm picking him up with the 1st pick, because I know you'll give up something good for him.




i am a walker fan...but im also not an idiot...dont think that i will give up a top tier player for toine...if u would like to take him first round be my guest...thats one more good fantasy player that will slip down to my draft position


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i am a walker fan...but im also not an idiot...dont think that i will give up a top tier player for toine...if u would like to take him first round be my guest...thats one more good fantasy player that will slip down to my draft position


Aww...but then you won't have fun. 

I wouldn't want you not having fun...I'll only take KG and TD for him? ok? No need to throw in James.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



aquaitious said:


> Aww...but then you won't have fun.
> 
> I wouldn't want you not having fun...I'll only take KG and TD for him? ok? No need to throw in James.




haha deal...id take james and toine over kg and td any day of the week :jump:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Lanteri, pok pok, and DontTradePaul! have yet to check in or register.

agoo still needs to register.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Registered.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Well, it took you long enough.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

phew, finally registered!

team name: The Vinglehoffs :banana:


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

what?!??!?!? no Dan Dickau? there goes my number one pick..................sheesh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Dicaku should be in the draft as his trade is official now.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

How do we know guys with 6 posts will attend?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Offline drafts can be conducted anywhere (we will do it in this forum) and the commisioner (which will be me) will insert the selections into Yahoo!

Each participant will have twelve hours to make their selection and if a person misses their selection, they can pick at any time (ASAP). If a participant does not respond in twenty hours after their missed pick, they will either be replaced or I will select for them using Yahoo!'s automated draft list.

I will update a list so one can tell which player has been picked. 144 picks, twelve teams.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

ouch Gerald, thats a stinger..............though your point is valid. i may not post much, but i read the site most everyday. i am psyched to do this fantasy leauge and i dont intend to miss it for the world. so, the only real assurance you have that i will show up is my word...........however little my word (weighted now with 7 posts) means to you. Its not like me showing up or not will effect you in any way, though you might get a better player out of it...........so rejoice in the slim possibility that i might not show up!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

are we ready to go with 12 teams, or are you waiting for more?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*



patrick_wandalowski said:


> are we ready to go with 12 teams, or are you waiting for more?


according to the league page he expanded from 12 to 14 teams yesterday. I guess others have shown interest


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Well, sort of. pok pok signed up in the other thread, but another poster, psquared34458, signed up as a replacement. Both of these users do not display enough activity for us to continue. Right now, I'm waiting for either pok pok or a more active user to register.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I guess since pok pok posted in this forum, but missed this thread, that we are going to need another participant.

Anyone interested in signing up?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I guess I'll get another team. Any objections?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I say lets get it started - with the offline format and I believe you said, 12 hours between picks because of this, I say lets get it going.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Still waiting on another participant that regularly visits this forum. I don't want a dead league in February.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> Still waiting on another participant that regularly visits this forum. I don't want a dead league in February.



Let me know who he is, so I can twist his arm. :curse: :biggrin: 

I'd rather stop *****in and start pickin - regular season is less than a month to go :clap:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

The draft (144 players) will only take about two weeks.

We have plenty of time, though I would love to have someone sign up (or pok pok register) as soon as possible.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

To be honest, there will be days when I am not on here every twelve hours.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

How about every twenty-four hours, but would missing one or two picks be _that_ bad?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

if theres 144 picks....and everyone takes 24 hrs...well...you do the math.....i know everyone wont take 24 hrs but still...in order for us to get this done on time there would have to be at least 5 picks a day...its not gonna happen...i say lets figure out a night for a live draft


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

how about we announce one day that everyone can be online and just have the draft then. If someone doesn't show on the day we are drafting Premier can draft for him, or someone who promises not to tank that person's draft. This is going to be a tedious process no matter which way we draft, so lets just try to get a group of people dedicated to playing some fantasy basketball. That will ensure the least ammount of tedium. I seriously can't wait for this thing to get started. I'm chomping at the bit here!


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

If you need one more, let me know in a post. Check this board regularly, but more likely to post on A-10. I am a regular fantasy player and will play to the last week, even in the very unlikely event I'm not headed to the playoffs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Okay. If you will be able to visit the Celtics board regularly for your picks, I'll add you.

Register.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Registered at lucky #13.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Okay.

So, how about we do four, three-round live drafts?

That way, it would only take about one hour for each draft and everyone would be available.

We could figure out four dates and times that everyone would be available for.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

The draft order (randomized by 'The Hat v 1.5): 
 

```
[/size]  <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="thStyle1" height="17"><th>       <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="thStyle1" height="17"><th width="5">[size=1][color=Green]
            [/color][/size]</th>   <th>[b][color=Black][size=1]Rnd[/size][/color][/b]</th>   <th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Floor Lamps[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]km109[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]banner17[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Lanteri[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]The Elitists[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Aquacity Squirrels[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]ok celts[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Celtic Pride[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]I am Antoine Walker[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Gerald Green[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]The Vinglehoffs[/color][/size][/b]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[b][size=1][color=Green]Delonte West St Joe[/color][/size][/b]</th>  <th width="5"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></th>  </tr>   <tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]1[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #1[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #2[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #3[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #4[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #5[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #6[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #7[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #8[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #9[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #10[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #11[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #12[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]2[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #24[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #23[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #22[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #21[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #20[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #19[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #18[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #17[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #16[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #15[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #14[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #13[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]3[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #25[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #26[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #27[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #28[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #29[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #30[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #31[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #32[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #33[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #34[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #35[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #36[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]4[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #48[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #47[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #46[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #45[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #44[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #43[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #42[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #41[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #40[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #39[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #38[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #37[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]5[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #49[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #50[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #51[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #52[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #53[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #54[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #55[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #56[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #57[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #58[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #59[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #60[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]6[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #72[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #71[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #70[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #69[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #68[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #67[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #66[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #65[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #64[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #63[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #62[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #61[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]7[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #73[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #74[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #75[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #76[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #77[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #78[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #79[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #80[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #81[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #82[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #83[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #84[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]8[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #96[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #95[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #94[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #93[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #92[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #91[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #90[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #89[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #88[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #87[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #86[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #85[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]9[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #97[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #98[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #99[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #100[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #101[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #102[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #103[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #104[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #105[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #106[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #107[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #108[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]10[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #120[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #119[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #118[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #117[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #116[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #115[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #114[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #113[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #112[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #111[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #110[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #109[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row1" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]11[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #121[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #122[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #123[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #124[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #125[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #126[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #127[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #128[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #129[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #130[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #131[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #132[/size]</td><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td></tr><tr class="row2" height="17"><td><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td><td>[size=1]12[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #144[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #143[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #142[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #141[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #140[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #139[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #138[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #137[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #136[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #135[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #134[/size]</td><td>[size=1]Pick #133
[/size]</td></tr></tbody>       </table> </th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th nowrap="nowrap">[size=1]
      [/size]</th><th width="5">[size=1]
      
      
      [/size]</th></tr></tbody></table>[size=1]
```


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> Okay.
> 
> So, how about we do four, three-round live drafts?
> 
> ...




nice idea but i think theres no way on earth it works...its gonna be hard enough finding one time that all of us ccan get together nevermind 4 times that we can all get together....i think one draft should work...it shouldnt take more than 2 hrs for a whole draft


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

People would be able to find time *in the current month*_, _to sacrifice one hour, four times.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> People would be able to find time *in the current month*_, _to sacrifice one hour, four times.



o yes there r plenty of times i can sacrifice one hr in a month...but whats the chances that the hour i can sacrifice is the same one as u and the other 10 ppl can??...4 times???...u havent taken that into account...what iff 9 ppl agree on a certain hr but then i have school and another one has work and another wont be able to make it...then u have to change it...u can try it but i just dont see it working


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*

You could PM a list to me.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball League Draft Information and Team Check-In*



Premier said:


> You could PM a list to me.




will do


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I like the initial 12 hour concept. If you're prepared, you can email Premier several options ranked in the event that you can't make online during your 12 hour period. 

I live in Vermont and work in a hotel and its foliage season. Do the math, I'm at the office about 70 hours per week for the next month. Makes it very hard to find a specific hour that I'm available unless its before 7am or after 10 pm. 

I think the initial 12 hour suggestion is the best for those of us who don't have a flexible schedule.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I got weekend days open. That's about it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I would love to hear more opinons before we get the draft started.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*



agoo101284 said:


> I got weekend days open. That's about it.



I'm out on Saturday's - have wedding's all day going on at the hotel.

Sunday at 10 pm is pretty much guarenteed for me year round though. I'd imagine that's a good time for most folks, unless they have to work REALLY early on Monday mornings.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

The 12 hour works for me. If the rank lists are set well, the pick you get on a default shouldn't be that bad. Wouldn't expect it would take me a full 12 hours to make any pick.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*thru the meassage board*

i like the idea of picking on this message board or on the yahoo team page message board of the league.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

How about this for a solution.

we hold the 1st round of the draft on saturday. the first round has 12 picks. this draft round spans 12 hours (12pm to midnight). each person gets 1 hour to pick a player.

there are 2 ways to pick a player:
1. Active pick: announce your pick on the message board thread during your time slot
2. Passive pick: send a list of the players you want to the commish (premier?), who will then post your selection at the end of the time span. 

For example, if you are team 6 The Aquacity Squirrels...if you can't check the board at 5:00pm-6:00pm to see who has been picked, then fill out a list of 6 players (ranked in priority from Best #1 to Worst #6). Whatever player that is still available towards the top of your list, he will be selected. The 10th team would have to have a list of 10 players, the 3rd team would need a listof 3 players, et al... 

team 1 Floor Lamps(12:00pm to 1:00pm)
team 2 km109 (1:00pm-2:00pm)
team 3 banner17 (2:00pm-3:00pm) 
team 4 Lanteri (3:00pm-4:00pm)
team 5 The Elitists (4:00pm-5:00pm)
team 6 Aquacity Squirrels (5:00pm-6:00pm)
team 7 ok celts (6:00pm-7:00pm)
team 8 Celtic Pride (7:00pm-8:00pm)
team 9 I am Antoine Walker (8:00pm-9:00pm)
team 10 Gerald Green (9:00pm-10:00pm)
team 11 The Vinglehoffs (10:00pm-11:00pm)
team 12 Delonte West: St Joe (11:00pm-12:00am)

We can decrease the time intervals if we want. 

what do you think?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

I don't really like it as you would have to wait twelve hours even if the person before you makes their pick immediatly.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*



agoo101284 said:


> To be honest, there will be days when I am not on here every twelve hours.


You won't be picking every 2 picks...

If you get the 1st pick, and there're 4 picks per day, you'll be picking in 7 days again...


EDIT: Oh crap, there's a 3rd page...lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Just make it 12 hours per pick...but give us the starting date...and hope there's 5-6 picks per day.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

whatever we do can we get it started??...3 weeks b4 the regular season...


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

One more idea. Why don't we go with the 12 hour idea with a set end date, say 3 days before the season starts. At that point if the draft isn't completed give a days notice that the final rounds will be picked at "x" time, be there or have a rank list submitted. At that point you are probably only talking about the last round or two, so no one should really get screwed even if they don't pick live.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

why don't we just start picking, and then treat the problem when we get there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Celtics Forum Fantasy Basketball Draft Information and Team Check-In*

Okay, twelve hour time limit it is.

We'll see how the draft progresses before making any changes.

agoo is on the clock, but because he isn't aware the draft has been started, the clock will not begin until he has picked.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Fantasy Point Breakdown*

I may have missed how you intend on establishing the scoring system. If I have, then MODS, feel free to delete this thread and point me to the answer of my question. I have no idea what the point values are for points, assists, rebs etc. I might be blind, but I couldn't find the breakdown on the yahoo site.

I think its pertinent information to know before you make a pick - especially for the latter rounds when you're choosing role players. Example: depending how you interpret the point allocations - Reggie Evans could be a more valuable player than Jason Richardson, even though I think most would agree that J-Rich is the superior player.

Just looking for a little clarification


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Fantasy Point Breakdown*

you can find this info under league settings on the yahoo league home page. there are 10 categories at stake in a head-2-head matchup that spans a week.

FG%
FT%
Offensive Rebounds
Total Rebounds
3-pters Made
Points
Assists
Steals
Blocks 
Turnovers


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Fantasy Point Breakdown*



patrick_wandalowski said:


> you can find this info under league settings on the yahoo league home page. there are 10 categories at stake in a head-2-head matchup that spans a week.
> 
> FG%
> FT%
> ...


link?

I've hunted around and haven't been able to find the point allocation. little help here please


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Fantasy Point Breakdown*

There is no point allocation. you play 9 positions (PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util). The cumulative # of points scored for your team is 1 category. The cumulative number of assists scored by all your team players is another category.

the heaad-to-head winner is determined by the category breakdown. if your team has more assists than miine, you get 1 point for that category and i get 0 points. if you win the points, assists, and steals categories, you get 3 points.

there is no differentiation beetween categories. this is not a point-based format where a block is worth 2 points and a steal is worth 3 points, etc...

i think there is a link in the other thread.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Fantasy Point Breakdown*



patrick_wandalowski said:


> There is no point allocation. you play 9 positions (PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util). The cumulative # of points scored for your team is 1 category. The cumulative number of assists scored by all your team players is another category.
> 
> the heaad-to-head winner is determined by the category breakdown. if your team has more assists than miine, you get 1 point for that category and i get 0 points. if you win the points, assists, and steals categories, you get 3 points.
> 
> ...


thanks! all I needed to know


----------

